# pics from sea rim



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

shrky57 said:


> caught these 2 on the same rod at once. hit cow nose ray. 9 reds and 4 cut offs on the big rods. a perfect day at the beach. no weeds


How did you manage that? Did they each hit a different hook in your ray?

Nice catches!


----------



## NavyNuke (Mar 24, 2005)

nice catch


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

yes each had a hook out of the ray. first time i have seen anything like it. the shark gods were looking down on us today. we saw 6 or 7 sharks swimming when we dropped the bait. took all of 10 minutes for the bite.beat sitting 2 days with nothing.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Awesome, shrky ...


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

did it once my self.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*Here ya go Bill...*

Here is the pic of your two at once. That was an awesome weekend for sure. The picture doesn't do them justice, but they did total over 10' together.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

way to go shrky57, good catch. im curious, how well do you like that pelican kayak?


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

is that yak a two person


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

zuk11 said:


> is that yak a two person


It looks like a Pelican Apex ll, which is a tandem yak(two person). I've got the only other one I have seen on the boards so far and I love it.

http://www.pelican-intl.com/apex-2.html


----------



## jonfshng (Jul 16, 2004)

Kinda new here, been lurking for a while. I also have that same Yak. Seems to work out pretty good for me. BTW nice catch....


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice catch. I have been struggling to get one and here you go pulling in 2 on the same bait, nice work.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

i love the yak. paddles good with two people.(my boyz) got it at academy. kinda lucked into it .was on sale for 299. got there with my 20$ coupon and they gave me another 20 off for taking the display. coudn't find the paddles so they gave me the upgrade off the shelf. felt like it was my birthday.lol.plenty of room and handles well.fits perfect in the back of my bread truck


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

Do you guys ever use the yak with only one person or is it a lot easier with two people


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

thanx shrky. i was thinking about buying one of the single seater ones, but a coworker STRONGLY advised not getting a pelican. he said he bought one from academy and it was the most unstable thing he had ever been on. said he couldnt keep from capsizing it in the surf. he sold it for $50 less than he paid for it and bought an ocean kayak. i would like to get a yak, but dont have a money tree in my backyard so i have to look at the cheaper ones.


----------



## zuk11 (Apr 23, 2005)

does anyone paddle the pelican on your own


----------



## jonfshng (Jul 16, 2004)

I paddle mine alone, works great and the price was good also. Got it at Academy. I also had the single seater and it wasn't worth it at all. This one is alot wider and alot more stable. not to mention it was $150 less than the ocean kayak and came with paddles and back supports.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

yes alone works well. plus plenty of space upfront.paddles and backrests came free.another selling point for me


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

My Apex ll works very well with just me in the boat and paddling from the rear seat. I'm going to try paddling solo from the front seat one of these days and see how that works, but so far I haven't felt the need.
The only gripes I have against my Pelican Apex ll, are the paddles that come with it (very cheesy) and the shape of the bow.
The bow on the Apex ll is too narrow and slopes forward. This causes the bow to dive a little when you surf a wave in and also it tends to go through a oncoming wave instead of going over it. With just one man in the boat, this isn't too bad, but with two, it can be a problem.
I had a OK Scrambler before I got the Pelican and it had a bow that rode up over waves much better and didn't try to dive into the bar when the stern lifted up. 
If Pelican would change the bow shape a little, they could have a very stable high performance yak that was pretty cheap. With its faults, I still like the Apex ll.


----------



## jonfshng (Jul 16, 2004)

According to thier website the do make one with a higher bow. I haven't seen it until now but it looks good. http://www.pelican-intl.com/castaway.html


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice catch


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Thats Awsome...im New To Salt Water Fishing, Im Loving The Sharks.


----------



## GarFisher (May 22, 2004)

Outstanding catch. The sharks must have been in a feeding frenzy when they found your bait.


----------

